# Where/how do you store/collect/display your LVs?



## Gelare

I used to have only the mono speedy 25, and was pretty much contented with it, until I joined tPF (recommended from my local beauty forum).
Then I added a Ribera MM, and a Naviglio is on its way to me before X'mas.
and the scariest thing is - im sure this collection will continue to grow..

My question is - how do you all store your LV bags?
especially the babes like *LVbabydoll* and *Sandra* (I suddenly forgot how to spell your nick), whose huge collections I am so jealous of!

In end-2008 or early-2009, I'll be shifting to another place.
Thought of converting a spare room into a bag room, with wooden shelves with individual compartments to house the bags.
will it be a waste of room? should I just put them in my closet together with clothes and other accessories?

Please share how you do it!


----------



## melopuff

I store mine in the dustbag, then in the box and i just stack the boxes  for some of the LV's I use more often I have a drawer for them


----------



## Gelare

hi melopuff, are those boxes in your room? or a seperate room just for your beloved bags?


----------



## melopuff

Haha no my room! I wish i had a seperate room for my bags! I think that im going to build myself a shelf for my bags!


----------



## honey52

i store the one (yes one) bag i used the most in its dustbag. the other (only 1 other LOL) in its box, both in my closet. i hang my cles up on a bulletin thing i have next to my desk for easy access (it holds my school id) and my wallet inside its fingerprint/cloth thing inside my speedy. hehehe


----------



## elaineys

You're from SG too!

I bought a closeted shelf for my bags (in them dustbags dropping in some silica) and threw in some mothballs at the bottom of the shelf.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I store my bags in 2 upper shelves in an armoire in the master bedroom. While I don't keep them in their dustbags, I stuff them with "air pillow" packing that you get when you order stuff in the mail. That way they keep their shape and don't flop around (especially the denim baggy GM and PM).


----------



## divingcandie

melopuff said:


> I store mine in the dustbag, then in the box and i just stack the boxes  for some of the LV's I use more often I have a drawer for them


 

Me too.


----------



## ally24k

i store them in boxes (the bags that are more structured) and dustbags (the bags that dont mind having another bag on top of it) in my closet. i wish i had a "bag" room


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

I have a room just for my purses. I store them sitting on their dustbag and each purse has it's own cubby-hole compartment and is stored with air bags to keep it's shape so they are clearly viewable when I go to choose a purse. The room is kept cold and dark to help control patina.


----------



## Label Addict

They used to have cubby holes in my wardrobe now there's too many so they oved to the top shelf but there is too many for there too I need a better solution (selling bags NOT an option LOL)


----------



## shoppaholic

mine is simple... I store my bags in a dustbag or if they came with boxes, I'd store my bags there too..in the closet


----------



## Couture_Girl

i keep them in my closet :]


----------



## Liberté

On top of each other in my closet in their dustbag.


----------



## Classic Chic

in closet, i don't have many clothes, plus for bulky item like sheets, comforters, it's being stored in Space Saver vacuumed bag, plenty of room for more to come.....except my bank is crying the other way....


----------



## halona

most of mine are just in a dustbag in the closet - some of them are in their own box


----------



## fettfleck

I store them in the dustbag in my bedroom. What do you think at which temperature the bags should be stored? I am afraid the canvas crack, when stored to cold?


----------



## Lynpink

I bought an Ikea shelf for my bags
http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/lynpinks-updated-collection-166986-3.html#post4035150


----------



## mlgbaglady

I'm so glad I came across this post bc I have been having the same thoughts running threw my head lately! I keep all of mine in their dust bags in the bottom of my closet but I feel like they are hard to get to there and I would LOVE to have a book shelf or something like that - out of my closet for easy access. I'm sure I would change bags more often if I did. Thanks ladies! At least now I know I'm not the only one who thinks about this stuff....maybe someday I can have a room just for my bags - along with a wine cellar!


----------



## jd_beans

Hey guys, I thought it'd be cool to see pics of how everyone store their LVs or collection of bags. I would love to contribute to the thread but I only have one LV bag with two accessories. The wallet and the cles are always in the bag and I use the bag a lot so not too much storing for me. 

So go ahead and post pics of your closets, shelves etc where you store your LVs


----------



## chpwhy

I'll take a pic tonight ans post it here.. Interesting!!


----------



## jd_beans

Hehe can't wait


----------



## PrincessMe

this is one of my closets


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol here's one of my accessories on my wall, my Pochettes are on the other (I *may* have a pic of that).


----------



## chpwhy

Interesting. But my mum would kill me if i drill somany holes in her wall. Ha..


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^Lol that's why I use small push pins so there isn't much of a hole. My pochettes are on little crystal knobs but my dad put those up for me.


----------



## *ShoppingPrincess*

Cool idea--- can't wait to see everyone's pics


----------



## sweetneet

ok, i will try to post something tomorrow, when there's daylight.

btw--lvbabydoll, you have the most awesome collection.  i've seen your other pictures (in your slideshow)..and everything is


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lvbabydoll said:


> Lol here's one of my accessories on my wall, my Pochettes are on the other (I *may* have a pic of that).



That's so cool Rebecca!!! If only my dad'll let me punch holes into the walls.... lol


----------



## mello_yello_jen

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/lv-storage-ideas-please-post-pics-82177.html


----------



## Guilty Pleasure

This was before... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




This is after...


----------



## Lvbabydoll

sweetneet said:


> btw--lvbabydoll, you have the most awesome collection.  i've seen your other pictures (in your slideshow)..and everything is


 


CEC.LV4eva said:


> That's so cool Rebecca!!! If only my dad'll let me punch holes into the walls.... lol


 
sweetneet- aw thanks! :shame:

Cec- Lol thanks. I just started doing it and they really couldn't stop me. 
Plus, it's prettier than putting up posters hehe.


----------



## wantmore

*LvBabydoll* - That's so cool. You can enjoy looking at them all day long.

*Guilty Pleasure* - You've alloted a great space for your all your purses and accessories.

Mine are just in plastic bins - Boo-Hoo! Not worth showing it off.


----------



## jd_beans

LvBabydoll- that's an awesome wall of LVs! I love your collection of cles! 

Guilty Pleasure- is that space specifically just for your LVs? 

PrincessMe- your closet is so nicely organized! Mine's quite cluttered right now....


----------



## Jaaanice

wish i had that much patience!!!! lolx


----------



## lukeswiss

Wish I had the issue of where to store all my Vuittons. LOL
Can't wait to see Ducks collection ...


----------



## tinggayforever

Guilty Pleasure said:


> This was before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is after...


 
wow! amazing! a closet full of LVs! I only have 4 bags so far so I keep them all in their dustbags AND boxes AND paper bags LOL  will try to take pics over the weekend and post them too!


----------



## prettyfit

love this thread! wanna see more picts!


----------



## PrincessMe

jd_beans said:


> LvBabydoll- that's an awesome wall of LVs! I love your collection of cles!
> 
> Guilty Pleasure- is that space specifically just for your LVs?
> 
> PrincessMe- your closet is so nicely organized! Mine's quite cluttered right now....


 
Thanks for the comment jd


----------



## oui-moi

Lvbabydoll said:


> Lol here's one of my accessories on my wall, my Pochettes are on the other (I *may* have a pic of that).


 
Wow, that is so neat!!
What a creative  idea!!


----------



## sarah1029

Lvbabydoll said:


> Lol here's one of my accessories on my wall, my Pochettes are on the other (I *may* have a pic of that).


 
That's such a neat idea. I'm sure people drool every time they come in your room!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Thanks jd, oui-moi and sarah! I'll try to post a pic of my pochette wall today too.


----------



## Bay

I'm currently renovating my room and living in the bedroom..but I bought a glasscase that I will put my purses in later.


----------



## Expy00

I'm also looking for new ideas on how to update and re-organize my LV storage areas. Most of my LV hand bags are stored in larger sized plastic bins in my two closets but a few are stored in an armoire. The LV shoes are kept in their storage boxes on the top shelf of one of the closets. All of my smaller LV accessories (bracelets, key cles, wallets, etc.) are stored in a dresser drawer. Here are photos of the hand bag armoire and LV accessory drawer:


----------



## Guilty Pleasure

jd_beans said:


> Guilty Pleasure- is that space specifically just for your LVs?


Actually, now it is. It used to be clothes and my bags were sort of just piled on top of each other. Whenever I'd grab one I'd have an avalanche. So I bought the wood things from Ikea and it worked out pretty good. At least now I can grab one without the half the closet falling on top of me!!


----------



## Guilty Pleasure

Lvbabydoll said:


> Lol here's one of my accessories on my wall, my Pochettes are on the other (I *may* have a pic of that).


This is soooo sweet looking!!  So Girly


----------



## socalgem

Lvbabydoll said:


> Lol here's one of my accessories on my wall, my Pochettes are on the other (I *may* have a pic of that).



Great idea!!


----------



## NUrseluvsLOUIE

~I just love *LVbabydoll*'s decor.  It's sooooo beautiful!! *Guilty Pleasure*'s closet is to die for-a closet FULL of LV~


----------



## PrincessMe

Bay said:


> I bought a glasscase that I will put my purses in later.


 I want one of those!!


----------



## beljwl

Here are some of my bags.


----------



## LilTiffany

droooooooooool!!!!


----------



## Nyria

Lvbabydoll said:


> Lol here's one of my accessories on my wall, my Pochettes are on the other (I *may* have a pic of that).


 


beljwl said:


> Here are some of my bags.


 
WOW beljwl - THAT'S organized!!! 

Rebecca - how does that way of displaying effect patina?  Does it matter that they are not stored in their dustbags?


----------



## Shopalicious

Wow Bejwl..thats a wonderful idea .. .. u are a true inspiration


----------



## LV Diva

Wow, you are very neatly organized Beljwl.


----------



## jd_beans

beljwl- I am impressed! You took printed pics of the bags and labelling? WHOA!


----------



## jd_beans

Bay said:


> I'm currently renovating my room and living in the bedroom..but I bought a glasscase that I will put my purses in later.





I can't wait to see your room and the GLASS case!!! 


LvBabydoll- Post more pics of your LV storage please! I love seeing your collection!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Nyria said:


> Rebecca - how does that way of displaying effect patina? Does it matter that they are not stored in their dustbags?


 

They're not in direct sunlight/heat so they don't turn crazy colors fast at all. Also, with the exception of the MC cles and the Groom Porte Cles, the others were purchased pre-loved so they already had darker patina. The only one I won't store on the wall like that is the Panda since he's all vachetta; I keep him tucked away. 



jd_beans said:


> LvBabydoll- Post more pics of your LV storage please! I love seeing your collection!



Lol thanks I'll take some tomorrow when it's a bit lighter.


----------



## Nyria

Lvbabydoll said:


> They're not in direct sunlight/heat so they don't turn crazy colors fast at all. Also, with the exception of the MC cles and the Groom Porte Cles, the others were purchased pre-loved so they already had darker patina. The only one I won't store on the wall like that is the Panda since he's all vachetta; I keep him tucked away.
> 
> .


----------



## LVoeLV

my small yet growing collection!


----------



## LVoeLV

^^ theres more LV inside that bag...thats where all my pochettes hide! and theres a speedy behind the little boxes!


----------



## chpwhy

Here is mine.. I dun have a huge collection like some of the ladies in TPF, so my closet can fit almost 70% of my bags and accessories






The rest i keep it in the boxes in my room.


----------



## dokturshoo

beljwl said:


> Here are some of my bags.


 
Love that idea... (sorta like the "Polaroid on the Shoebox" idea)


----------



## *ShoppingPrincess*

^^^I love the idea of putting pictures on the boxes... too cute!!  You ladies are so organized


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I meant to post this last night...here are my Pochettes (minus the gold Miroir which I used yesterday) and some of my other random bags.


----------



## jd_beans

O my Rebecca!  Do you have another wall? Hehehe. The wall idea is so original and awesome!


----------



## Sophia

Amazing Rebecca!

Can I live in your room?


----------



## gucci lover

Hi beljwl *waves - may i ask what kind of boxes are those and where did you get them at?  Thankssssss!!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

jd_beans said:


> O my Rebecca!  Do you have another wall? Hehehe. The wall idea is so original and awesome!



Haha I do but they don't have bags on them. 

And sure Sophia, bring your Alma lol.


----------



## Neptune

I have a wonderful, very long walk in closet with built in shelves. On one end of the closet, the entire wall is dedicated to my bags. I don't have a huge collection like most of you, but I love every one of my bags. I also showcase my empty LV and Coach boxes on another shelf in my closet, but I didn't take a picture of that.....


----------



## Lvbabydoll

gucci lover said:


> Hi beljwl *waves - may i ask what kind of boxes are those and where did you get them at? Thankssssss!!!


 
I'm not beljwl BUT, those are the boxes that come with the bags when you buy them.


----------



## gucci lover

really?  hmmm, she must have put the gucci ones in the LV boxes then.. - sad to say this but i have never gotten a box for any of my LV bags.  Crazy right?  well im not sure they give out boxes for the keepall 60 but i didn't get one for that.  I didn't get one for the neverfull gm, neo cabby gm or my mono bev clutch.  They just put it in the pouch and im off... lolz  Ok, i did receive a box when i bought my mom the Batignolles Horizontal for xmas last year, but the SA knew it was a gift.  hahaha i been getting ripped off lolz.

I got boxes for all my accessories though.   
Thanks LVbabydoll.


----------



## Viviana325

Lvbabydoll said:


> I meant to post this last night...here are my Pochettes (minus the gold Miroir which I used yesterday) and some of my other random bags.



wow, you have a great LV collection, 
Love all your bags


----------



## Lvbabydoll

gucci lover said:


> really? hmmm, she must have put the gucci ones in the LV boxes then.. - sad to say this but i have never gotten a box for any of my LV bags. Crazy right? well im not sure they give out boxes for the keepall 60 but i didn't get one for that. I didn't get one for the neverfull gm, neo cabby gm or my mono bev clutch. They just put it in the pouch and im off... lolz Ok, i did receive a box when i bought my mom the Batignolles Horizontal for xmas last year, but the SA knew it was a gift. hahaha i been getting ripped off lolz.
> 
> I got boxes for all my accessories though.
> Thanks LVbabydoll.


 
No problem!
I didn't get one with my Keepall either so don't worry about that one. I'm surprised that they didn't give one for ANY of the items you've gotten though. Next time you make a purchase, do ask for one!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Viviana325 said:


> wow, you have a great LV collection,
> Love all your bags


 
Aw thanks. These were all I could put out without making it look cluttered (my Ellipse PM, Framboise Houston and Peppermint Bedford are on the other side of my steps).


----------



## beljwl

gucci lover said:


> Hi beljwl *waves - may i ask what kind of boxes are those and where did you get them at? Thankssssss!!!


 

Yes, LVbabydoll is correct. All my boxes are LV boxes. If you notice I put both my speedy's in one box so I had an extra box that I am using for one of my Gucci purses. I have a few boxes that I got when I bought my Gucci purses but they are nowhere near as nice as the LV boxes.


----------



## Viviana325

Lvbabydoll said:


> Aw thanks. These were all I could put out without making it look cluttered (my Ellipse PM, Framboise Houston and Peppermint Bedford are on the other side of my steps).



I really love the way you have them set up.  Do you ever store them in their dustbags.?


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Viviana325 said:


> I really love the way you have them set up. Do you ever store them in their dustbags.?


 
Thanks!
Yeah some are stored in their dustbags (MC Speedies, Perfo Musette, Petronia St., Ellipse Shopper, etc.), those ones are in my parent's closet since I don't have a ton of room in mine. The ones I have out are the ones I use the most.


----------



## Orodruin

Here's an old pic of mine  There's been a few more bags since then *cough*


----------



## Orodruin

And here's where the paper bags and boxes go... I usually ask for those carton type boxes so I can fold and store them away.


----------



## I want, I want!

I'm more of an accessories girl


----------



## Viviana325

Lvbabydoll said:


> Thanks!
> Yeah some are stored in their dustbags (MC Speedies, Perfo Musette, Petronia St., Ellipse Shopper, etc.), those ones are in my parent's closet since I don't have a ton of room in mine. The ones I have out are the ones I use the most.


 
Thanks! i just like that you can actually see them. very very nice.... I think I will copy your pochette display, hope you don't mind, lol


----------



## baglady2006

I love this thread, great storage ideas everyone! here are some pics of my tiny closet..


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Viviana325 said:


> Thanks! i just like that you can actually see them. very very nice.... I think I will copy your pochette display, hope you don't mind, lol


 
Lol no problem at all! 


Baglady, love that stack of boxes!


----------



## photoobsessive

nice


----------



## jellybebe

beljwl said:


> Here are some of my bags.


 
That is such a good idea!


----------



## beljwl

It was SUPER easy.... I just typed all the names of all my bags in a word doc. and I "borrowed" photos from Elux. and printed them out, cut them and used a glue stick to paste them on. It took less than an hour. I hated that all my boxes look the same and since I change my purses almost every day it was a pain to look in every box to find the right purse.


----------



## anghelq

baglady2006 said:


> I love this thread, great storage ideas everyone! here are some pics of my tiny closet..


Nice!!


----------



## Sophia

Baglady, love your organization!

YUMMY!


----------



## Lynpink

beljwl said:


> Here are some of my bags.



Love the way you store your bags!!

Here's how my bags are stored (mind you, this was taken in Sept)


----------



## baglady2006

Thank you so much for the kind words, I have so little closet space it drives me nuts sometimes.  will add more pics in a while, there is so much more that didn't get posted..


----------



## baglady2006

click on pic. for slide show. Will add more later, gotta run going out with dh.


----------



## Keane Fan

Lynpink said:


> Love the way you store your bags!!
> 
> Here's how my bags are stored (mind you, this was taken in Sept)


how lovely!!
what a great thread!!!


----------



## loving_couture

Its lovelY!


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

OT- but do you have two Batignolles? lol 




Lynpink said:


> Love the way you store your bags!!
> 
> Here's how my bags are stored (mind you, this was taken in Sept)


----------



## PrincessMe

Keane your bags look so pretty like that!!!!


----------



## Lynpink

Keane Fan said:


> how lovely!!
> what a great thread!!!



Thank you!



mlowran said:


> OT- but do you have two Batignolles? lol



Umm, yeah I did.  I had the Batignolles Horizontal (top shelf) & Batignolles reg (3rd shelf).  Just recently sold the smaller one. lol??


----------



## yed

here's mine. though just a few pieces...with the rest of my bags...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

okie, I finally got to tidy things up a bit yesterday after I moved out of my parents' home... I used to put my stuff in our sauna that we never use, but those pix are on my PC at home. So here's how I store things now... Ummm... ya, I need another shelf to put up my non-LV junk toys lol


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

CEC.LV4eva said:


> okie, I finally got to tidy things up a bit yesterday after I moved out of my parents' home... I used to put my stuff in our sauna that we never use, but those pix are on my PC at home. So here's how I store things now... Ummm... ya, I need another shelf to put up my non-LV junk toys lol


 
Talk about NEAT!!!!! That's really pretty CEC! I love the way you've organized everything. Talk about having a lot of LVs! LOL


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> Talk about NEAT!!!!! That's really pretty CEC! I love the way you've organized everything. Talk about having a lot of LVs! LOL



thanks lol but I'm actually a really messy person, I still have 2 boxes of junk to put up (origami cranes, seashells, and lil cute containers that I can't seem to throw out....) lol


----------



## Keane Fan

PrincessMe said:


> Keane your bags look so pretty like that!!!!


 
I wish those were mine, haha. Those are Lynpink's.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

CEC.LV4eva said:


> thanks lol but I'm actually a really messy person, I still have 2 boxes of junk to put up (origami cranes, seashells, and lil cute containers that I can't seem to throw out....) lol


 
Looks nice! I wish I had shelves like that in my closet and space for my scarves! My closet shelves have other stuff on them (like a massive container of Strawberry Shortcake stuff I had when I was little) lol.


----------



## Label Addict

I need to find a better storage solution my bags have outgrown their current one and they are currntly everywhere in the house I'm far to ashmaed to show you how my are stored right now LOL


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lvbabydoll said:


> Looks nice! I wish I had shelves like that in my closet and space for my scarves! My closet shelves have other stuff on them (like a massive container of Strawberry Shortcake stuff I had when I was little) lol.



maybe you can oh-so-casually INVADE your parents' closet or other closets in the house?:devil:


----------



## Lvbabydoll

CEC.LV4eva said:


> maybe you can oh-so-casually INVADE your parents' closet or other closets in the house?:devil:


 
Haha oooh I already have. But with clothes instead.


----------



## Caesar Salad

i love love love this thread!!! i like the idea of hanging out the bags and accessories on the walls (only if i have that space)...


----------



## judebabe

Interesting thread!

Hope the pictures keep coming in.

Great thread to those who are planning a closet for their new homes...(like me)


----------



## RoseMary

great thread!


----------



## *ShoppingPrincess*

CEC --  Your organization is cool... love how you've taken over other people's closets and rooms too  hehe...  LV is important!
Let's see some more pictures!


----------



## sweetneet

ok, so here are my pics. I got the display shelves from Ikea, super cheap 

left shelf is dedicated to my bags (Maxx NY, Michael Kors, LV, Coach)






close-up of my LV's, with case door open





i took beljwl's idea of putting pix on the boxes (makes it easier to know which box is for which!) 





i have boxes for my big bags too (the Houston and Rosewood) but they're way too big to fit into the display case.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Nice!!
I'm still in love with the Red/Creme Pochette you have.


----------



## bellabird

Put them in their boxes. I stuff the speedies with a small pillow.


----------



## Expy00

I try to keep the L.E. items stored in their respective LV boxes when not in use. For my other LV hand bags, I use an armoire and the larger sized plastic bins to store them in. The smaller LV accessories are kept stored in their respective boxes inside of a large bureau drawer. I'm currently researching for new storage ideas for my LVs. My parents and I recently purchased a new home and I'll have two bedrooms to call my own. I plan on utilizing the smaller of the two bedrooms to store my hand bag and shoe collection.


----------



## beljwl

Here is a photo of mine.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Wow, I didn't even know I had been mentioned in this thread lol. 

Here's a related one, I posted some pics in there (this was after this post was made though):
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/post-pics-of-how-you-store-your-lvs-216157.html


----------



## Chaneller

[SIZE=-1]I store them on a top shelf in my closet[/SIZE]


----------



## babidva

I store each in their dust bags, lined up on the shelves of my closet.  I don't care about the boxes too much, they're all just sitting in the corner of the guest room closet... I think I might want to throw them away! 
ETA: the wallets and accessories are stored in their dust bags inside their boxes (the little "drawer" type of box I don't mind )


----------



## elle

My LV jewelry in my dresser





Bags, wallets, & cles are cramped in my closet in their dustbags, so a photo of that wouldn't be too exciting


----------



## Lisa2007

I store my bags in their dust bag and in their original boxes and place them in my closet...One wall is just for handbag boxes....


----------



## snowandsunshine

They're in their boxes stacked in the closet. I was told that LV will be able to print off sticky's of what you have so you can put it on the box and know what is where. That would be glorious!


----------



## chanelvgirl

*My LV's, Chanels, Hermes, are stored in my armoire. They're in their dustbags. It's not a good idea to keep them inside their box. I ruined the inside of one of my LV's when I stored it in the box for a long period of time. The inside got really sticky from humidity.*


----------



## beljwl

chanelvgirl said:


> *My LV's, Chanels, Hermes, are stored in my armoire. They're in their dustbags. It's not a good idea to keep them inside their box. I ruined the inside of one of my LV's when I stored it in the box for a long period of time. The inside got really sticky from humidity.*


 

Oh WOW!!!! Good to know... How long was your LV stored without it coming out of the box?


----------



## coachfreak

So will a store give me a box big enough to store a stuffed speedy 30?


----------



## coachfreak

beljwl said:


> Here is a photo of mine.


 
I have the equivalent with Coach. I keep the boxes on bookshelves.


----------



## beljwl

coachfreak said:


> So will a store give me a box big enough to store a stuffed speedy 30?


 

I would have to say 99% chance no, they will not give you a box. Unless you just bought it and go back and ask for one. I have asked a few SA's (including my regular one) and I was told it is against the rules to give out boxes. I was even carrying the LV bag at the time when I asked for an extra box. The only way I got an extra box is I bought something and when I returned it I kept the box.  But....you can always ask. I figure what is the worst thing that happens they say no.


----------



## JEANQUEEN

So I have so much trouble storing my purses and handbags. I have a shelf at the top of my closet and they all just pile up and if I want something on the bottom of the pile, I have to take the stuff on top down first. It's just a big hassle, doesn't look good and the stuff on the bottom gets flattened! Any tips?

PICTURES welcomed of course!


----------



## Dawn

I have a shelf across the top of my closet that is for handbags. I had to stack a couple of them (non-LV). I have pared down to about 12 bags so that helps too.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Here's a similar topic:
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu.../lv-storage-ideas-please-post-pics-82177.html


----------



## QTbebe

i have a shelf at the top of my closet and they just all go onto that in thier dustbags.. its a walk in closet and i'm running out of space..


----------



## ayla

Let's continue discussion at the other thread !


----------



## luxury_guy

Hello all,
I am very curious to see the different display cabinets some members here have.

I love the cabinets with a glass front to shield away dust/dirt etc.

Please post all your cabinet LV photos here!  I would love to see the different solutions used to display your collection.

I am in the process of buying a display case.... any good ideas?

Photo of some of my LV items.... unfortunately - no glass display cabinet yet - so some live in the cupboard.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

refers to my signature below. MY LV SHOWCASE! glass panels in front and both sides come with lightning (you can on or off it)!


----------



## aillae

Many of the members here got their cabinets/shelves from IKEA. They have a nice variety of cabinets that will fit your collection in perfectly.

You can go here to see the selection of cabinets from the IKEA site. 
IKEA.com

HTH.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

before i bought the showcase and we went to ikea. nothing really catched our eyes.


----------



## trishaluvslv

nice collection!  cannot wait to see what you find to honor them!


----------



## aillae

LV Bags Lover said:


> before i bought the showcase and we went to ikea. nothing really catched our eyes.



I haven't gotten a chance to go to the store yet, since it's too far. But they did give us a catalog and I noticed nothing caught my eye either. My parents suggested on getting a shelf/cabinet that matches the iron-wrought bed of mine. It's a usual grayish color. I noticed none of the shelves really match the color at all. 

By the way, I love your showcase. It is GORGEOUS! The lightning is beautifully placed. I love how it looks like a Boutique display. It's stunning!


----------



## lorihmatthews

I keep my bags on the top 2 shelves of my armoire in the bedroom. I've had to sacrifice sweaters, but oh well ...


----------



## beljwl

I keep thinking about getting a display case. Right now I keep all my bags stuffed and in their dustbags and then I store them inside their boxes. I keep all the boxes inside my armoire. So unless I want to start storing them naked I think I will leave them the way they are for now.


----------



## sweetneet

aillae said:


> Many of the members here got their cabinets/shelves from IKEA. They have a nice variety of cabinets that will fit your collection in perfectly.
> 
> You can go here to see the selection of cabinets from the IKEA site.
> IKEA.com
> 
> HTH.



 I    IKEA !!

the one i use is called "BILLY" in white, with optional glass doors. You can choose the widths, and they are modular. They are shown in the first frame of my sig, and if you follow the link to my collection thread you can see more pics of the shelves. i love them b/c u can adjust the height of the shelves to fit bigger/smaller bags.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

aillae said:


> By the way, I love your showcase. It is GORGEOUS! The lightning is beautifully placed. I love how it looks like a Boutique display. It's stunning!


 thanks! i love my showcase very much too! my hb bought for me.


----------



## asl_bebes

I have most of my bags on the top shelf of my closet but I do put some of my bags on display in my bedroom on a shelf. I saw this studio wall shelf at Pottery Barn and the first thing I thought was that it was perfect for my bags! LOL Here's an older pic of the shelf (sorry, it's all Chanel bags ... I do have LV on it right now!).


----------



## asl_bebes

^Oops, just noticed OP is no longer a member ... anyways, that's how I display my LV and non-LV babies!  LOL


----------



## eal76

My husband made me a new room where I can do yoga, meditate, and just chill. I decided to decorate with a few of my favorite things, and here is the result:


----------



## coviles28

Looooooove!!!! Love love love!


----------



## RockCandy

Awesome!


----------



## Limonata00

eal76 said:


> My husband made me a new room where I can do yoga, meditate, and just chill. I decided to decorate with a few of my favorite things, and here is the result:
> View attachment 3079181
> View attachment 3079182




It looks like an LV store!


----------



## keokicat

Beautiful!


----------



## UnaVitaSegreta

I want to hate you because I'm jealous, lol, but how can I when you have such pretty bags?  

Ok, being serious now, that is a beautiful organization.  It looks like a store display!


----------



## litchi

Lovely idea. Cheers for your hubby's hard work!


----------



## Cherrycola666

Wow beautiful!! So jealous!


----------



## lolasmom

Can you have your husband call mine.  lol


----------



## Pebli

Beautiful display!  I'm the same - I know bags should be kept in their dust bags but I just love looking at them when they're not in use!


----------



## pjhm

eal76 said:


> My husband made me a new room where I can do yoga, meditate, and just chill. I decided to decorate with a few of my favorite things, and here is the result:
> View attachment 3079181
> View attachment 3079182




What a nice husband!


----------



## merc_g

Gorgeous! What a great way to display your bags. Love it!


----------



## EpiFanatic

OMG what a husband!!!


----------



## farakhan80

Love it! Amazing display


----------



## Keribelle

Lovely! What a cool hubby!


----------



## J9Ped

Okay I am sending my husband out immediately to do that for me too.
Love, love, love the idea.
Also a great excuse to fill the empty shelves with more bags


----------



## eal76

any husband who knows how to build has no excuse! &#128514;


----------



## southernbelle82

Looks great!!!


----------



## KC2370

Beautiful!! Congratulations!


----------



## fashion_junky

Love it!!!  Good job to your hubby!!


----------



## aussiemel

That is fantastic, I love it!!  Great idea


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Love it!!  Great hubby!!!  Happy wife, happy life!


----------



## StopHammertime

Jealous jealous jealous!!!!!!!!!
Great inspiration though, when we buy our condo I think I might have to do this with our spare room[emoji12]


----------



## langley

I spy that beautiful vernis cosmetic case. Love your room. What a thoughtful husband you have.


----------



## Nerja

eal76 said:


> My husband made me a new room where I can do yoga, meditate, and just chill. I decided to decorate with a few of my favorite things, and here is the result:
> View attachment 3079181
> View attachment 3079182



Beautiful!  What a darling husband to create this lovely retreat for you!  Enjoy!!


----------



## kimetra24

He's definitely a Keeper![emoji6]


----------



## umop episdn

Maybe he thought it would distract you from next purchase for a short time


----------



## BlaCkIriS

eal76 said:


> My husband made me a new room where I can do yoga, meditate, and just chill. I decided to decorate with a few of my favorite things, and here is the result:
> View attachment 3079181
> View attachment 3079182



Great idea!!! Immediately show this pic to my hubby. Hopefully he gets the message &#128517;&#128517;


----------



## bell0279

eal76 said:


> My husband made me a new room where I can do yoga, meditate, and just chill. I decided to decorate with a few of my favorite things, and here is the result:
> View attachment 3079181
> View attachment 3079182



Gorgeous!


----------



## eal76

I will have to read all of these responses to him, they will make him feel great! I am ever so worried about them being in the open, but I will dust as needed and I love patina so that's not a worry.  it's nice to see them In all their glory!


----------



## fashion_junky

Hi everyone!  Now that I've re-vamped my bag collection, I decided I wanted to be able to see it rather than having everything in their dust bags in my closet.  So I bought some display cabinets and have set everything up, with a little bit of room to spare for new purchases .  Thanks for letting me share!  Feel free to post your thoughts on displaying bags rather than storing them away....


----------



## AAxxx

fashion_junky said:


> Hi everyone!  Now that I've re-vamped my bag collection, I decided I wanted to be able to see it rather than having everything in their dust bags in my closet.  So I bought some display cabinets and have set everything up, with a little bit of room to spare for new purchases .  Thanks for letting me share!  Feel free to post your thoughts on displaying bags rather than storing them away....
> 
> View attachment 3614626


Love this!!! Everything is matching and coordinated. I may have to steal your idea


----------



## Miss Krys

Loving it! I'd try something similar but I'm too nervous about showing my collection so they'll just have to make do with staying in their dustbags, hidden from sight


----------



## Pinksweater

What a neat idea!


----------



## Kathleen37

I do this. The Detolf cabinets from Ikea are fab and really inexpensive!


----------



## fabuleux

Looks great but don't leave the light on too long or your pieces immediately underneath will start to fade.


----------



## Swathi

Lovely idea! [emoji1417]


----------



## LVandChis

I really love the way you chose to display your beautiful collection!! [emoji7] I think I would prefer this over the white cabinets  since there is a door to keep dust away.


----------



## litchi

Great way to display your collection.


----------



## Kitty157

Love this! May I ask where u got ur display cases?


----------



## fashion_junky

Kitty157 said:


> Love this! May I ask where u got ur display cases?



Thank you!  I got them from Ikea.  They are really inexpensive!


----------



## 19flowers

beautiful display!


----------



## slammaJ

Absolutely beautiful! It looks like you have a boutique right in your home!

Are you not afraid of the wear that having them out of their dust bags would cause?


----------



## fashion_junky

slammaJ said:


> Absolutely beautiful! It looks like you have a boutique right in your home!
> 
> Are you not afraid of the wear that having them out of their dust bags would cause?



Thank you!  No, I'm not too worried about the wear as they are behind glass and I keep the shutters closed most of the time in my bedroom.  I only put the lights on for photos, most of the time the lights will be off.  So hopefully they won't wear any faster than if they were in their dust bags. Oh, and their dust bags are stuffed in each bag, so I did keep the dust bags just in case.


----------



## Kidclarke

It looks beautiful! It's like a little museum I'd totally come visit.


----------



## prepster

Great idea!  What a fun way to "shop" your own collection every day. Congrats!


----------



## love2learn

Looks beautiful!  Looks like one shelf is empty and ready to be filled


----------



## fashion_junky

love2learn said:


> Looks beautiful!  Looks like one shelf is empty and ready to be filled



Thank you!  Yes....it is waiting for an empreinte PM, or maybe a Chanel square mini.....haven't decided yet!!


----------



## love2learn

fashion_junky said:


> Thank you!  Yes....it is waiting for an empreinte PM, or maybe a Chanel square mini.....haven't decided yet!!


Haha....Or both!!


----------



## slammaJ

fashion_junky said:


> Thank you!  No, I'm not too worried about the wear as they are behind glass and I keep the shutters closed most of the time in my bedroom.  I only put the lights on for photos, most of the time the lights will be off.  So hopefully they won't wear any faster than if they were in their dust bags. Oh, and their dust bags are stuffed in each bag, so I did keep the dust bags just in case.



What a clever idea! Plus, keeping the dust bags in the bags would help preserve the shape and still preserve the leather!

Absolutely love it!


----------



## j19

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## fashion_junky

Thank you for your kind words, everyone!  I really think I will enjoy storing my bags this way - I will get to enjoy their beauty by seeing them everyday and it will make it easier to choose which bag to use.  Also, I think having this limited space will keep my collection at a reasonable size.  If I run out of space, time to sell something!!


----------



## Iamminda

Beautiful display!   What a wonderful way to store (and admire) your beauties!   Love your pieces.


----------



## Christofle

Lovely display but is the glass acid free? You might want to look into that!


----------



## NYGIRL2525

It looks great!


----------



## Sonmi999

Gorgeous! Loved it! And loved your collection!


----------



## frenchyo8

Beautiful, kudos to you!!


----------



## LV_4ever

Such a great idea! It looks fabulous.


----------



## lv in yyc

Very nice!!!


----------



## staceyjan

Wow! If i Had the room and the collection, I would do it and just come home to stare at it. Beautiful display!


----------



## thewave1969

Gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

it's beautiful, thanks for sharing! i also find that no bags/boxes leads to more use for each bag b/c it's just so easy to see them


----------



## Annabel Lee

This is so beautiful! Nicely done!


----------



## Kitty157

fashion_junky said:


> Thank you!  I got them from Ikea.  They are really inexpensive!



Thx you! By chance do u remember the name? I love them!


----------



## TEDDYGALG

I m guessing u r a fan of anything TURQUOISE ... my fave shade of blue too...u hv a gorgeous collection.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

So beautiful! That's what I'd like to do with my collection in the future! Want to have a walk in closet with this kind of display! Boutique style awesomeness!


----------



## halobear

fashion_junky said:


> Hi everyone!  Now that I've re-vamped my bag collection, I decided I wanted to be able to see it rather than having everything in their dust bags in my closet.  So I bought some display cabinets and have set everything up, with a little bit of room to spare for new purchases .  Thanks for letting me share!  Feel free to post your thoughts on displaying bags rather than storing them away....
> 
> View attachment 3614626



Beautiful! I wish I could do this - then my bags would probably get rotated more. But then again I don't want to deal with comments about how much money I spend on bags. My hubby does use the same cabinets to display his toys - although no one comments on how much he spends on those.


----------



## BeBe2223

Love this!!! Such a pretty pretty idea!!!


----------



## Perplexed

That's such a great idea. I love how you've displayed your collection! I would love to do this one day when the kids are older


----------



## LuxMommy

So cool!!!!!


----------



## BleuSaphir

It like having your very own luxury boutique!


----------



## inard1

Congrats on your awesome collection!  It is really beautiful to see! Just pay attention to light and dust: the Detolf are not dust proof (my hubby uses them to display his toy cars).
It would be a shame to ruin such beautiful pieces!


----------



## Bumbles

fashion_junky said:


> Hi everyone!  Now that I've re-vamped my bag collection, I decided I wanted to be able to see it rather than having everything in their dust bags in my closet.  So I bought some display cabinets and have set everything up, with a little bit of room to spare for new purchases .  Thanks for letting me share!  Feel free to post your thoughts on displaying bags rather than storing them away....
> 
> View attachment 3614626


This cabinet is amazing! It's beautiful and such a great idea. Not only can you enjoy using the bags, but you can also enjoy admiring them as well. You definitely get your money's worth this way  And I can see turquoise is your fav colour?! I am eyeing your victorine epi tropical. Am still undecided if I should get that.


----------



## greenapple03

what a great way to "store" your bags. now u can take pleasure by looking at your bags anytime at home.


----------



## Tulip2

This is so pretty @fashion_junky!  I wish I could do this too.  I think it would make handbag rotation so much faster & easier.  I'm always looking for that "elusive" spare time with work & all.
Your collection is very well curated too.  My fave is the Turquoise, but they're all lovely.


----------



## fashion_junky

Kitty157 said:


> Thx you! By chance do u remember the name? I love them!



They are called DETOLF.  I believe they are on the Ikea website.


----------



## fashion_junky

Bumbles said:


> This cabinet is amazing! It's beautiful and such a great idea. Not only can you enjoy using the bags, but you can also enjoy admiring them as well. You definitely get your money's worth this way  And I can see turquoise is your fav colour?! I am eyeing your victorine epi tropical. Am still undecided if I should get that.



Thank you!!  I definitely recommend the epi tropical Victorine.  I have been using it since I got it, and I love absolutely love it!!!


----------



## fashion_junky

TEDDYGALG said:


> I m guessing u r a fan of anything TURQUOISE ... my fave shade of blue too...u hv a gorgeous collection.



Thank you!  Yes, turquoise is my all-time favourite!!  I just love the colour and have lots of it throughout my house.


----------



## DaisyM

I love it! Such a nice way for you to enjoy all of your pieces everyday, even when not carrying!


----------



## nwhite

Absolutely love this idea! Having them on display makes it so easy to see what you have and what to choose from.  I would totally do this if I had the space!  DH might think I was crazy though...as he always does when I buy a new bag


----------



## NYGIRL2525

nwhite said:


> Absolutely love this idea! Having them on display makes it so easy to see what you have and what to choose from.  I would totally do this if I had the space!  DH might think I was crazy though...as he always does when I buy a new bag



What does DH stand for? I'm guessing it's something to do with husband?


----------



## NYGIRL2525

I just noticed your charm stand. Where did you get that?


----------



## SapphireGem

I  this!


----------



## fashion_junky

NYGIRL2525 said:


> I just noticed your charm stand. Where did you get that?



I got the stand at Home Sense in Toronto.  I think it is actually meant for necklaces and bracelets, but I thought it would be perfect for displaying my bag charms!


----------



## Dawn

That looks beautiful!!


----------



## nwhite

NYGIRL2525 said:


> What does DH stand for? I'm guessing it's something to do with husband?


Yes, it means Dear/Darling Husband.


----------



## NYGIRL2525

nwhite said:


> Yes, it means Dear/Darling Husband.



I think most darling husbands don't understand womens' fascinations with handbags. Lol


----------



## Lola24

is your turquoise alma a bb or pm? so pretty! I should have gotten that one! lol


----------



## MarraC

Brilliant. I seeing mine on display.


----------



## KM7029

WOW, it looks beautiful!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## princess_riya

Do these cabinets have a way to lock? What a gorgeous display!


----------



## fashion_junky

Lola24 said:


> is your turquoise alma a bb or pm? so pretty! I should have gotten that one! lol



Thank you!  It is an Alma BB. 



princess_riya said:


> Do these cabinets have a way to lock? What a gorgeous display!



Thank you!  No, the cabinets don't lock.


----------



## Sibelle

I love this idea. I think I need to visit IKEA soon  !


----------



## Fenja

Awesome idea! [emoji106][emoji3]


----------



## LV.NYC

I love this!! If only I knew how to downsize....


----------



## carrie_monroe

fashion_junky said:


> Hi everyone!  Now that I've re-vamped my bag collection, I decided I wanted to be able to see it rather than having everything in their dust bags in my closet.  So I bought some display cabinets and have set everything up, with a little bit of room to spare for new purchases .  Thanks for letting me share!  Feel free to post your thoughts on displaying bags rather than storing them away....
> View attachment 3614626



I love the idea! I always wanted a walk in closet with a display like that!  Your collection is beautiful!


----------



## fashion_junky

janey0138 said:


> I love this!! If only I knew how to downsize....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615981



Wow, that is quite the collection!!  You'll need an entire room to display those!!  Have you had any problems with storing your bags out of the dust bags?  This is the first time I'm trying it, so it is nice to see that others store them this way too.


----------



## fashion_junky

I do have some Kate Spade, Coach and Rebecca Minkoff bags that are still stored in my closet shelving....They didn't fit and I don't tend to reach for them very often anyway.


----------



## LVoe4DB

fashion_junky said:


> Hi everyone!  Now that I've re-vamped my bag collection, I decided I wanted to be able to see it rather than having everything in their dust bags in my closet.  So I bought some display cabinets and have set everything up, with a little bit of room to spare for new purchases [emoji2].  Thanks for letting me share!  Feel free to post your thoughts on displaying bags rather than storing them away....
> 
> View attachment 3614626


Such a lovely collection collection[emoji7][emoji177][emoji179] I'd spend hours sitting in front of these cabinets feeling happy [emoji8]


----------



## LV.NYC

fashion_junky said:


> Wow, that is quite the collection!!  You'll need an entire room to display those!!  Have you had any problems with storing your bags out of the dust bags?  This is the first time I'm trying it, so it is nice to see that others store them this way too.



This is the first time I'm storing them this way, it's always been in the dust bags in my closet. I am considering parting with Kate spade/dooney/vera Bradley though...


----------



## princess621

I love the display!! Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## Swedengirl

I Love your displays! Especially the shelf with all charms! I do this too and have placed my cabin against a wall that never gets sunlight. I find that I rotate my bags so much more now than before when they were in dustbags in closet.


----------



## Missxanthropic

So gorgeous! Such envy


----------



## Missxanthropic

Miss Krys said:


> Loving it! I'd try something similar but I'm too nervous about showing my collection so they'll just have to make do with staying in their dustbags, hidden from sight



Why're ya nervous about showing your collection?


----------



## Miss Krys

Missxanthropic said:


> Why're ya nervous about showing your collection?


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-me-find-my-stolen-purse-collection.953945/


----------



## Kathleen37

Swedengirl said:


> I Love your displays! Especially the shelf with all charms! I do this too and have placed my cabin against a wall that never gets sunlight. I find that I rotate my bags so much more now than before when they were in dustbags in closet.
> 
> View attachment 3616413



Wonderful collection and love your cabinet!!!


----------



## halobear

janey0138 said:


> I love this!! If only I knew how to downsize....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615981



I think we need to make a trip to Ikea. The sad part is I had one of those from Target and gave it away.


----------



## halobear

janey0138 said:


> I love this!! If only I knew how to downsize....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615981



Do you keep your bags stuffed? I'm afraid if I don't they'll get all squished and lose their shape


----------



## candiesgirl408

fashion_junky said:


> Hi everyone!  Now that I've re-vamped my bag collection, I decided I wanted to be able to see it rather than having everything in their dust bags in my closet.  So I bought some display cabinets and have set everything up, with a little bit of room to spare for new purchases .  Thanks for letting me share!  Feel free to post your thoughts on displaying bags rather than storing them away....
> 
> View attachment 3614626



Ahh! I love this set up! Its beautiful! I need to think of a cute way to have a set up too that wont be too costly or take up too much room XD I dont have enough


----------



## candiesgirl408

Love your turquoise blue collection too btw! Gorgeous! I wish I never walked away from the turquoise V neverfull when I saw it and it was one of the last ones.... Still kicking myself lol


----------



## LV.NYC

halobear said:


> I think we need to make a trip to Ikea. The sad part is I had one of those from Target and gave it away.



Yes I just got a 5 shelf and its outside by the garbage. IKEA had the 5x5 and I was tempted but it just looked massive. I wanted to elevate and add legs but was wearing of the weight.


----------



## LV.NYC

halobear said:


> Do you keep your bags stuffed? I'm afraid if I don't they'll get all squished and lose their shape



I have their dustbag/silica packet/tissue paper inside.


----------



## fashion_junky

candiesgirl408 said:


> Love your turquoise blue collection too btw! Gorgeous! I wish I never walked away from the turquoise V neverfull when I saw it and it was one of the last ones.... Still kicking myself lol



Thanks!!  I know it is a lot of one colour, but the colour just makes me so happy!  The turquoise V neverfulls pop up on the preloved market every now and then....I got one of the last ones at the store and I'm so glad I did!  It is my most used bag because I use it everyday for work.  I also use it as my carry-on when I travel.  Love it so much!!


----------



## love86

love the idea. looks beautiful. i might do the same lol. are thise glass cabinets?


----------



## PixieChick72

This all looks amazing! I'm thinking how I could add these display cabinets to my home. 
Thank you for sharing [emoji5][emoji1360]


----------



## fashion_junky

love86 said:


> love the idea. looks beautiful. i might do the same lol. are thise glass cabinets?



Thank you!!  Yes, the cabinets are glass.


----------



## Kmora

fashion_junky said:


> Thank you for your kind words, everyone!  I really think I will enjoy storing my bags this way - I will get to enjoy their beauty by seeing them everyday and it will make it easier to choose which bag to use.  Also, I think having this limited space will keep my collection at a reasonable size.  If I run out of space, time to sell something!!



Works in theory but in reality you will just buy more display cabinets 

I love every piece in your collection, absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Kmora

janey0138 said:


> I love this!! If only I knew how to downsize....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615981



IKEA have these in 5x5 I think  always good to know if you can't downsize


----------



## Kmora

inard1 said:


> Congrats on your awesome collection!  It is really beautiful to see! Just pay attention to light and dust: the Detolf are not dust proof (my hubby uses them to display his toy cars).
> It would be a shame to ruin such beautiful pieces!



Just out of curiosity - how does dust ruin bags? I definitely see how sun can make the color fade, but isn't it easy to wipe dust away without harming the bag? Or am I missing something? Am thinking of buying a display like this and want to know the pros and cons before


----------



## fashion_junky

Kmora said:


> Works in theory but in reality you will just buy more display cabinets
> 
> I love every piece in your collection, absolutely gorgeous



Thank you!!  And you are totally right, I will most likely find space for more eventually!!  



Kmora said:


> Just out of curiosity - how does dust ruin bags? I definitely see how sun can make the color fade, but isn't it easy to wipe dust away without harming the bag? Or am I missing something? Am thinking of buying a display like this and want to know the pros and cons before



Agreed - all I need to do is occasionally dust them off, which certainly won't harm them.  Plus, most of my bags are used regularly enough that they won't collect much dust.  Especially being behind glass, I don't think they will get very dusty.  I'll keep you posted though!


----------



## NYGIRL2525

Does anyone know if calfhair bags should be covered in a dust bag when it's warmer seasons?


----------



## KensingtonUK

Swedengirl said:


> I Love your displays! Especially the shelf with all charms! I do this too and have placed my cabin against a wall that never gets sunlight. I find that I rotate my bags so much more now than before when they were in dustbags in closet.
> 
> View attachment 3616413



Love this! You have two bags that are on my upcoming wish list.  Can I ask which of all your bags is your favorite?


----------



## Swedengirl

KensingtonUK said:


> Love this! You have two bags that are on my upcoming wish list.  Can I ask which of all your bags is your favorite?



Sorry OP for answering in your thread. My Favorite bag, that's a hard one. At the moment my Neverfull is the one I wear the most due to work and then Chanel, Pochette Metis and YSL for weekends in that order. Chloe is my Spring/summer bag and the other gets a holiday. Cara is a perfect city weekend bag as can wear as backpack. Least favorite is Bayswater due to weight.


----------



## halobear

janey0138 said:


> I love this!! If only I knew how to downsize....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615981



Can I ask what bags are the ones on the left most column? Seems like you have that in several colors? [emoji4]


----------



## FancyPants77

Swedengirl said:


> I Love your displays! Especially the shelf with all charms! I do this too and have placed my cabin against a wall that never gets sunlight. I find that I rotate my bags so much more now than before when they were in dustbags in closet.
> 
> View attachment 3616413



I always think about storing my collection differently, outside of their dustbags, because they're just too troublesome to pull out of the dustbags and put back in. I have shelving like this built into my closet but I find I display them like you do but in the dustbags still. I don't rotate often because of this. I just don't know how I feel about them being exposed to dust all the time. In the past, I've had dust change the texture of one of my leather bags and now I'm too scared to keep them out. I looove the look and ease of open displays like yours though. I would love to see my collection everyday. Love your items by the way


----------



## tadhana

I love it!   Looks great!  I have a display case from Ikea as well but not as new and fresh looking as yours. Mine is over 10 yrs old.  I was just rearranging my closet today and have no idea what to do with all the boxes.   I love to keep everything but it takes so much space.


----------



## inard1

Kmora said:


> Just out of curiosity - how does dust ruin bags? I definitely see how sun can make the color fade, but isn't it easy to wipe dust away without harming the bag? Or am I missing something? Am thinking of buying a display like this and want to know the pros and cons before



I'm not an expert, but I've read that the leather breathes and dust might clog its pores and eventually make it more prone to dry and crack. 
Of course keeping  the bags regularly cleaned this shouldn't  be an issue.

Given that I love the way OP arranged her lovely collection!


----------



## fashion_junky

shellan310 said:


> I love it!   Looks great!  I have a display case from Ikea as well but not as new and fresh looking as yours. Mine is over 10 yrs old.  I was just rearranging my closet today and have no idea what to do with all the boxes.   I love to keep everything but it takes so much space.



Thank you!!  I love to keep the boxes too, and now that these bags aren't in my closet, I have lots more shelf space to store the boxes.


----------



## LV.NYC

halobear said:


> Can I ask what bags are the ones on the left most column? Seems like you have that in several colors? [emoji4]



It's the coach 1941 line: rogue. I have over 14+ and have tried to downsize to accommodate newer models...


----------



## LV.NYC

shellan310 said:


> I love it!   Looks great!  I have a display case from Ikea as well but not as new and fresh looking as yours. Mine is over 10 yrs old.  I was just rearranging my closet today and have no idea what to do with all the boxes.   I love to keep everything but it takes so much space.



Thank you. I feel it's too busy but...it's like love all over again when you take them out of the dust bag.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Your display looks great, I love how you also created some extra space for future purchases[emoji6] I really like the idea, that way you can see what you have and are more inclined to use everything in your collection!


----------



## Panders77

Love the display


----------



## halobear

janey0138 said:


> It's the coach 1941 line: rogue. I have over 14+ and have tried to downsize to accommodate newer models...



Lol this is getting totally off topic, but I've been considering getting a rogue or a mercer


----------



## Pebli

Rather than in their dust bags? So many youtubers and instagrammers have theirs out on display and I would love to as well! I would love to be able to see and admire my purses each day rather than their dust bags lol and it sure would make rotating items a lot easier too. BUT, we all know that the best way to store them is in their dust bags....

So how detrimental is it having items out on display vs in their dustbags? Do they get incredibly dusty? What if you rotate bags frequently enough? My entire collection is canvas plus one emprient purse if that makes a difference  ... 

Would love to get some input!


----------



## fyn72

As much as I'd love to display my collection I wouldn't leave any out with vachetta as it will patina faster and look darker than I'd like to. if you have older bags with vachetta it would be ok. Mine are in there dustbags in a cool ventilated cupboard with a damp rid container to prevent any moisture from humidity. Other bags I'd like to leave on display though.


----------



## vernis-lover

Personally I couldn't cope with the dust or the loss of space in my house.  I'm sure the novelty of admiring them would soon wear off.


----------



## LuxMommy

I guess it also depends on the size of the collection. Mine are all out on display and I love it, makes me happy just looking at them. I dust them out every once in a while but they are all used frequently. I have 8 bags at the moment (I think ).


----------



## 2gr8

I have around eight bags as well and they are out on the shelves in my walk in closet. All of them get rotated frequently so dust is really not a problem.


----------



## Pimpernel

Just two or three at any given time - the ones that I plan to rotate that very week. Most of mine are in DE, so patina forming is not an issue, I like them to "breathe", and a soft cloth takes care of any dust.


----------



## mutedfaith

I had a custom built two door wardrobe for my bags. I wanted my bags to be kept out of sunlight but ensure the leather could still breathe. I don't keep them in dust bags to make for easy day to day rotation. I like to have them on view for me, but can easily close the doors so no guests passing my room can see the collection.


----------



## floatinglili

Sunlight would be more damaging than dust I imagine. If you keep them in the dark, I think it would think it okay? It certainly is very convenient to have the bags In view and ready to go. Same with shoes. Just be careful of colour fade caused by exposure to light!


----------



## bagshopr

My bags are on display if they are in season. My spring/summer bags are on shelves now, and in October I will switch them for the fall/winter bags. The off-season bags are in their dustbags in the closet.
They are not on a real display, they are simply on shelves in my bedroom.


----------



## RayKay

Pebli said:


> Rather than in their dust bags? So many youtubers and instagrammers have theirs out on display and I would love to as well! I would love to be able to see and admire my purses each day rather than their dust bags lol and it sure would make rotating items a lot easier too. BUT, we all know that the best way to store them is in their dust bags....
> 
> So how detrimental is it having items out on display vs in their dustbags? Do they get incredibly dusty? What if you rotate bags frequently enough? My entire collection is canvas plus one emprient purse if that makes a difference  ...
> 
> Would love to get some input!



As a tidbit, I don't think all those YouTubers & IGers keep them like that all the time. Minks4All has said she only takes hers out of their dustbags for filming - they go right back in afterward. Remember these YouTubers & IGers show a very "curated" part of their day/life.

Mine aren't on display. I don't like visual clutter and honestly while I love my bags I would feel weird putting them on display where others could see them. They are still at the end of the day bags for hauling my crap in. The only ones not in their dustbags and in cupboard/drawers are the ones in current use. I do rotate quite frequently though so I can still enjoy them


----------



## Pebli

Thanks everyone! I guess I will continue to be a good girl and store them in their dust bags. When I say "out on display" I don't mean for everyone to see, just out of their dustbags, and set up nicely in your bedroom or closet for your own viewing pleasure. Ie my collection is set up on some shelves in my bedroom (but in their dust bags). I just thought how much nicer it would be to have them out but all your points are valid so I will keep them in their bags!


----------



## rosiier

Mine are. I don't like putting them away because I'll never use them otherwise 
My room doesn't get sunny though...
My side of the house has the windows in the shadows. So I don't know if that has anything to do with the fact my bags all look exactly the same as when I bought them. But yeah.


I see celebrities always have their bags on display in their walk in closets.


----------



## MWTexan

All on display in closet. Easier to get to and use.  Even if one gets a bit dusty from no use it takes about 2 mins to run a lint brush over it and all is well.


----------



## Miss Krys

I personally keep mine in their dustbags and stored away, not so much because of environmental concerns (dust, pollution, sunlight, etc.), but more out of security. At the end of the day these items are nothing more than bits of leather, metal, fabric, and canvas that are sewn together so that I can carry my stuff around...but to thieves or guests with busy eyes, the less seen the better.


----------



## PoodleMom

Mine are on display in my closet.  No windows, so I don't worry about sunlight or anyone else seeing them. And I have only one mono (I have mostly empreinte pieces).  Like others have said, it makes me happy to see them.  Most of my bags have their own cubby specifically for display.


----------



## its.Katania

I only have the once i am roating between out on display. If Space was not an issue i would keep them all out on display.


----------



## maybabe2818

So I don't have mine on display; I am thinking of taking the bags and putting them in a frame. Like this:

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.co...b86980382baece--vanity-area-vanity-tables.jpg


----------



## jenbeans

I'm always so anal about putting them back in the dust bag. I'm always worried about the dampness or sunlight causing damage, and then having it on display with the dust bag isn't very appealing... in my room anyways!


----------



## BagLady14

I keep my bags stored outside of dustbags.  I used to keep them in various closets in bags and I realized if I don't see the bags they don't get used in rotation.  I don't worry about patina.  I'm  in a temperate climate with a.c. in the summer, so no humidity.  Not worried about sun.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  It's  not exactly a display because there's not much else in this room besides my ironing board.


----------



## lynnb

BagLady14 said:


> I keep my bags stored outside of dustbags.  I used to keep them in various closets in bags and I realized if I don't see the bags they don't get used in rotation.  I don't worry about patina.  I'm  in a temperate climate with a.c. in the summer, so no humidity.  Not worried about sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3807877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's  not exactly a display because there's not much else in this room besides my ironing board.


Mine looks pretty similar to yours. Out of dust bags on good old IKEA shelves in my spare room. If I hide them away I do not rotate them as often. Openly displaying them has made me use some of the older ones like my multi colour ones from 15+ years ago.


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

all mine get tucked away in the dust bag and boxes after each use......been doing that for years now.....i like everything to be put back in its place


----------



## sayakayumi

Great question, I think about this all the time because sometimes I don't reach for some bags because I don't see them. I tend to leave 2 or 3 within reach and I use those all the time, I need to open the dust bags and see what else is in there.

I left my SpeedyB strap hanging in the closet for a few weeks and it darkened with very limited light, so now I return all vachetta items to their dust bags after use, I end up carrying DE most days even though I prefer monogram, just because they're visible and easier to find. I also don't like any dust on vernis or epi, so I keep those in their dust bags.
I've been thinking of taking pictures of everything and displaying that in the closet, seems a little silly plus I share the closet with DH and I don't think he knows everything's that's in there 
hmmm, I want to see my items but also keep them in their dust bag, maybe I'll keep the pics in my agenda or something... I enjoyed reading everyone's answers, gives me a lot to think about


----------



## LadyNik

Miss Krys said:


> I personally keep mine in their dustbags and stored away, not so much because of environmental concerns (dust, pollution, sunlight, etc.), but more out of security. At the end of the day these items are nothing more than bits of leather, metal, fabric, and canvas that are sewn together so that I can carry my stuff around...but to thieves or guests with busy eyes, the less seen the better.


Agreed!  Kept away in dust bags.  They are bags not trophies. No pun intended it's how I think.


----------



## Kitty157

I used to keep mine in their dustbags. I found I wasn't using them as much though. Now I have them all out on shelves in my AC closet with silca packs inside. I love looking at them and find it encourages me to use them more. 
Somehow the bags inside their dust bag on shelves looks untidy to me. When they're out on shelves, everything looks neater to me. 
Maybe to avoid dust one can just drape the dustbag over the purse so you can still see the purse if you want to display your bag.


----------



## MJDaisy

Pebli said:


> Thanks everyone! I guess I will continue to be a good girl and store them in their dust bags. When I say "out on display" I don't mean for everyone to see, just out of their dustbags, and set up nicely in your bedroom or closet for your own viewing pleasure. Ie my collection is set up on some shelves in my bedroom (but in their dust bags). I just thought how much nicer it would be to have them out but all your points are valid so I will keep them in their bags!


I'm moving in October to an apt with my very first walk in closet. I will be displaying them on the shelves in there. I can't wait!


----------



## Nivahra

I have them in their dustbags and in special boxes in an Ikea shelv. On the outside of the boxes I have a picture of each bag....works good! They are away from dust and I can see them [emoji5]


----------



## Sunna

I keep them like this,in my bedroom [emoji3]


----------



## yslaurent

I use an IKEA bookcase. It’s in our bedroom. My husband loves the idea because he said he can now see where all his money has gone lmao. I don’t worry about dust with the glass doors protecting it. However, I’m in need of a second case unless I decide to downsize.


----------



## fabuleux

Mine are tucked in their dustbags and stored in my closet. I switch bag two or three times a week. Although I love my bags, I would not want them to be "on display." I don't want any part of my house to look like an LV store.


----------



## Havanese 28

I keep mine in their dustbags, stored in my walk-in closet.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I limit the visual busy-ness of my "bag space" on the console for about 3-4 bags in rotation, keeping the focus on interior design and space.


----------



## KM7029

BagLady14 said:


> I keep my bags stored outside of dustbags.  I used to keep them in various closets in bags and I realized if I don't see the bags they don't get used in rotation.  I don't worry about patina.  I'm  in a temperate climate with a.c. in the summer, so no humidity.  Not worried about sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3807877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's  not exactly a display because there's not much else in this room besides my ironing board.


I have a similar set up.  I don't have any more vachetta though (except on a SLG).


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I adore this idea in theory, and attempted it when we bought our last house. Then I was crazy worried because I thought if any one ever breaks in all my prized items are in one central location!!! That would be a theives dream, to have it all laid out for them! I may as well lay out our Rolex's and diamonds while I'm at it!!!


----------



## happy27

I have a spare wardrobe room, but now I'm thinking perhaps have it in the bedroom is not a bad idea, thanks for sharing ladies


----------



## OCMomof3

I find that NOT displaying my bags means I don't hear from my husband as much, haha! I don't think he knows how much stuff I have, though I do have the bags lined up in dustbags, and have all of my slg boxes in stacks.  Also, it seems like a security measure.  I have people who clean my house, and my bags are in my closet -- which they vacuum.  I feel funny about "displaying" them, considering that.  It just seems showy and crass.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sunna said:


> I keep them like this,in my bedroom [emoji3]
> View attachment 3808344
> View attachment 3808345



Well, it's official. That's the prettiest closet I've ever seen.


----------



## Annabel Lee

While really gorgeous displays can sometimes tempt me, I keep mine in dustbags. I am not concerned about dust as much as I am color transfer and scratches from them bumping up against one another/the shelves. I don't have to to worry about that when keeping my purses protected in their bags. I don't use boxes though, as I do want the leather to breathe.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

There was a lady on here a long time ago I think her name was p&btwin or something and she had a gorgeous boutique style closet complete with display cases, glass drawers, a seating area, all kinds of stuff!!!


----------



## JLP2006

Mine are in the closet in their dustbags.  I have my SLG's in their dustbags and in their boxes with a label on the bottom of the box with the item name.  I haven't ever forgotten which bags I have but I've totally forgotten about some SLG's.


----------



## sacha1009

Mine keep in the dust bad sometimes keep on the display..In my closet I don't have window so no worries the su light..i rotate my purses too..Here's my closet looks like..


----------



## MarraC

Mine are on display but in their dust bags to protect them. I put pictures underneath them so I can see where they are.


----------



## Redenkeew

I have mine on display. They are all too pretty to be hiding in their dustbags.


----------



## SeattleLVLover

I wanted to have a way to see my collection, but unfortunately there just wasn't a spot in the rest of the house that made sense. Then I got to looking at the wall in my closet and voila!  Now I get a big smile every time I walk in. *Not shown, my City Steamer MM which is staying safely in her dust bag*


----------



## d4wno

I've run a search but can't seem to find what I'm looking for.

I've recently learned that I need to take all my leather bags out of their storage boxes to air them, I'm just not sure how to store them.

I have a long dresser that they can sit on top of, but how can I keep them stood up and looking nice? I don't want long handles down the side in case they mark/colour transfer etc. I was thinking of maybe getting some clear perspex book-ends and standing them between those?

Any ideas or pictures of your own displays would be amazing


----------



## fabuleux

Store your bags with stuffing inside to keep the shape and in their dustbags to protect them from light and dirt.


----------



## Melfontana

Stuff your bags and place in dust bag. They sell purse pillows made to fit certain bags


----------



## LemonDrop

I stuff them with the air packing bags that companies put in boxes when they ship a product to me. I don’t store in dust bags though. I like looking at all of them daily. That’s part of my enjoyment of them.


----------



## LV_4ever

I have an armoire for my bags. Protected from light and most dust, but easy access to grab and go. I switch my bags much more often (usually daily) with this set up than when I had them in their dust bags on my closet shelf. I usually have my Pegase on the right in its dustbag- it’s out for the photo. 
The bigger bags are stuffed with either organizers or air packing, the keepall is stuffed with a pillow. The smaller bags just have their dustbag inside.


----------



## CAF01

LV_4ever said:


> View attachment 4657246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an armoire for my bags. Protected from light and most dust, but easy access to grab and go. I switch my bags much more often (usually daily) with this set up than when I had them in their dust bags on my closet shelf. I usually have my Pegase on the right in its dustbag- it’s out for the photo.
> The bigger bags are stuffed with either organizers or air packing, the keepall is stuffed with a pillow. The smaller bags just have their dustbag inside.


Love this!


----------



## Meesh202

d4wno said:


> I've run a search but can't seem to find what I'm looking for.
> 
> I've recently learned that I need to take all my leather bags out of their storage boxes to air them, I'm just not sure how to store them.
> 
> I have a long dresser that they can sit on top of, but how can I keep them stood up and looking nice? I don't want long handles down the side in case they mark/colour transfer etc. I was thinking of maybe getting some clear perspex book-ends and standing them between those?
> 
> Any ideas or pictures of your own displays would be amazing



I store all of mine on super old and inexpensive shelving/bookcases.

All my slgs and bags are in their dust bags.

I store my slgs inside the purses and the purses on bookshelves. It’s easy to grab the purse I want and the matching slgs are already inside.

I also have my bags in alphabetical order by brand because I have so many.  I definitely need to get rid of some.....

I use free air paper in my purses to keep the shape.


----------



## ditzydi

My current purse setup in my closet.  There is no sunlight and so they rest in the dark. My husband’s collectibles are on the bottom shelves and he’s selling them and I will regain my shelves.  Already eyeing stuff to fill those empty shelves.


----------



## TC1

Finally got around to putting up some shelves this weekend.


----------



## ChloeMJ1

Hello everyone. I was wondering how you store your Louis Vuitton bags and if how you storage it matters? Is it okay to leave your bags closed / button closure and in its dust bag? I saw somewhere on YouTube to never leave your canvas pieces near the window/sun and not in its box. I would like some advice just to be sure I’m taking proper care of my canvas bags.

Thank you


----------



## Sibelle

Hi, I have all my bags displayed on an IKEA shelf, some in their dustbags standing upright, some without the dustbag. I also heard several times that you should not keep your bags in their boxes.


----------



## Loriad

I agree with Sibelle. I do the same but will also add that I keep them stuffed to keep their shape.


----------



## MooMooVT

I have an Ikea shelving system as well. All my bags out of for display with no dust bags over them. But I do try to limit the natural light in the room so it's not right on the bags or too bright in the room for too long.  At my old house my office was a media room so it was perfect re: light on the bags.


----------



## SpeedyJC

All my LV bags are stored are stuffed, in dust bags in my purse closet. I agree with not keeping bags in their boxes.


----------



## Arachne911

Can someone post a picture of the ikea shelving system?


----------



## MooMooVT

Arachne911 said:


> Can someone post a picture of the ikea shelving system?


Here's my unit. It's the Vittsjo.. I'm very happy with it!


----------



## travelbliss

This huge thread has some pics of how LVoers store their treasures !!






						Showcase Your LV Collection Here! *PHOTOS ONLY*
					

My current LV situation, with the exception of two books. My collection has been doubled in size since May this year, so I guess it’s about time to pull the brake for a bit:giggle:  The cosmetic case is quite dull as it’s a vintage from early 2000’s btw!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## eena1230

Arachne911 said:


> Can someone post a picture of the ikea shelving system?


Here’s mine! I have the Billy/Oxberg from Ikea


----------



## Loriad

eena1230 said:


> Here’s mine! I have the Billy/Oxberg from Ikea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037417
> View attachment 5037418


This looks great!!!


----------



## eena1230

Loriad said:


> This looks great!!!


Thank you


----------



## scndlslv

After 15 years living on overcrowded shelves in my closet and confined to suffocating dustbags, my beloved LV collection can finally breathe in the custom closet I designed for them.

This is how it started...I can hear my poor babies wheezing in this pic 




This is their new home with a space for every bag 















And this is the bag that started it all, my very first LV, the Mabillon backpack. I swear I thought I'd die if I didn't get this bag. It's in great shape after almost 20 years.









Check out this thread to see more about my closet transformation.  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...so-show-me-how-you-store-your-hermes.1048847/


----------



## jellenp32

Love this!


----------



## luvspurses

very nicely curated collection. some very interesting bags represented there. great job! ps are those epi speedies up there with the pockets on the ends?


----------



## scndlslv

luvspurses said:


> very nicely curated collection. some very interesting bags represented there. great job! ps are those epi speedies up there with the pockets on the ends?


Yes the red one is at least 25 years old




The other one is the Kabuki Speedy from a few years ago which was a mix of different materials and had epi on the ends


----------



## BULL

Epi Speedies, Soft LockIts, you have excellent taste. The closet is very nice.


----------



## cicichen98

wow love it


----------



## iskam.mnogo

scndlslv said:


> Yes the red one is at least 25 years old
> 
> View attachment 5287305
> 
> 
> The other one is the Kabuki Speedy from a few years ago which was a mix of different materials and had epi on the ends
> 
> View attachment 5287306


The bag is at least 25 years old and still the epi leather looks pristine?! This is amazing! Congrats on your new closets and your bag collection!!


----------



## scndlslv

iskam.mnogo said:


> The bag is at least 25 years old and still the epi leather looks pristine?! This is amazing! Congrats on your new closets and your bag collection!!


Now that I think about it, that bag is over 30 years old. I bought it preloved 7 years ago and it was already 23-24 years old. And still not a scratch.


----------



## Islandbreeze

scndlslv said:


> After 15 years living on overcrowded shelves in my closet and confined to suffocating dustbags, my beloved LV collection can finally breathe in the custom closet I designed for them.
> 
> This is how it started...I can hear my poor babies wheezing in this pic
> 
> View attachment 5287260
> 
> 
> This is their new home with a space for every bag
> View attachment 5287267
> 
> View attachment 5287268
> 
> View attachment 5287264
> 
> View attachment 5287265
> 
> View attachment 5287262
> 
> View attachment 5287263
> 
> View attachment 5287266
> 
> 
> And this is the bag that started it all, my very first LV, the Mabillon backpack. I swear I thought I'd die if I didn't get this bag. It's in great shape after almost 20 years.
> 
> View attachment 5287270
> View attachment 5287271
> View attachment 5287272
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287273
> 
> 
> Check out this thread to see more about my closet transformation.  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...so-show-me-how-you-store-your-hermes.1048847/


Love your new closet and your collection! You must enjoy just being in your closet.


----------



## janetaz

What a beautiful transformation! Now you can really enjoy being in your closet. You have a fantastic collection!


----------



## GirlAndBag

such a lovely collection and new space for more


----------



## Loriad

This is a wonderful transformation! I love your collection! The new closet is amazing! Even in their old environment, you can tell you took excellent care of your bags!


----------



## balen.girl

Wow… I love your collection and congratulations.


----------



## Noi_82

Love your new closet space and your collections


----------



## Xthgirl

I store them out of their dustbags in a glass/wood curio cabinet with sliding door.  I have blockout curtains because i work nights and sleep during the day.  I open the sliding door once in a while to let the bags breathe. My bags inspire me each time i see them so i always try to keep them visible


----------



## puddingcup

Bought the IKEA Billy / Oxberg bookcase for my very small bag collection.


----------



## ilikepenguins

puddingcup said:


> Bought the IKEA Billy / Oxberg bookcase for my very small bag collection.



I love the way this looks! Ugh, if only the Ikea near me wasn't out of stock of white Billys + doors for what feels like FOREVER...!


----------



## Krystelle_S

Finally somewhere I can post my little collection! I wish I had a closet big enough to have these in but for now they live on a shelf in my office. Took this pic while rearranging but they went right back in their dustbags after.


----------



## puddingcup

ilikepenguins said:


> I love the way this looks! Ugh, if only the Ikea near me wasn't out of stock of white Billys + doors for what feels like FOREVER...!


Thank you so much!   We're a 30 minute drive from an IKEA and the website shows it out of stock all the time too! A month ago I saw it in stock, we packed up our 2-year-old and drove there, and it was all gone even though the website still showed stock. I ended up stalking it online and paying the $50 delivery fee to have the (unassembled/boxes) delivered to our doorstep. For $70, they'll bring the boxes to the room you want it in lol.


----------



## moweezy

LV_4ever said:


> View attachment 4657246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an armoire for my bags. Protected from light and most dust, but easy access to grab and go. I switch my bags much more often (usually daily) with this set up than when I had them in their dust bags on my closet shelf. I usually have my Pegase on the right in its dustbag- it’s out for the photo.
> The bigger bags are stuffed with either organizers or air packing, the keepall is stuffed with a pillow. The smaller bags just have their dustbag inside.


Hi, I know this is an old thread but was having trouble finding elsewhere online - do you stuff or have a pillow in the Métis? I’ve found that it’s … crunching a little sitting up in my closet like this. But wasn’t sure if I should stuff with a pillow either! Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## LV_4ever

moweezy said:


> Hi, I know this is an old thread but was having trouble finding elsewhere online - do you stuff or have a pillow in the Métis? I’ve found that it’s … crunching a little sitting up in my closet like this. But wasn’t sure if I should stuff with a pillow either! Any advice would be appreciated!


Hi! It was nice to revisit this thread again. It is so fun for me to see how much my collection has changed in the last two years. I have since sold my black metis (along with a few others) and only have the canvas. I store that with the dust bag and strap inside and have not had any issues. The canvas is a bit stiffer than the leather. All of my bags only contain their dust bags and straps if applicable. My wocs just contain their straps. Here is my updated photo. Including some artwork my daughter made me on the right door☺️


----------



## Loriad

LV_4ever said:


> Hi! It was nice to revisit this thread again. It is so fun for me to see how much my collection has changed in the last two years. I have since sold my black metis (along with a few others) and only have the canvas. I store that with the dust bag and strap inside and have not had any issues. The canvas is a bit stiffer than the leather. All of my bags only contain their dust bags and straps if applicable. My wocs just contain their straps. Here is my updated photo. Including some artwork my daughter made me on the right door☺
> View attachment 5313330


I love your collection!


----------



## mrslkc23

I got an Ikea cabinet with combination of glass and wood doors. I live in a tropical country and my room gets strong sunlight until early afternoons so I attached some curtains on the glass doors using Velcro that I can roll up if I want to stare at them  I also rotate what gets displayed in the glass door shelves and those hidden in the wood doors!


----------



## beautycase

mrslkc23 said:


> I got an Ikea cabinet with combination of glass and wood doors. I live in a tropical country and my room gets strong sunlight until early afternoons so I attached some curtains on the glass doors using Velcro that I can roll up if I want to stare at them  I also rotate what gets displayed in the glass door shelves and those hidden in the wood doors!
> View attachment 5313970
> View attachment 5313971
> View attachment 5313972


Love that! What are you using for the samples a lipstick holder?
Your collection is so pretty!


----------



## mrslkc23

beautycase said:


> Love that! What are you using for the samples a lipstick holder?
> Your collection is so pretty!


Thank you!! It's an acrylic nail polish holder


----------



## beautycase

mrslkc23 said:


> Thank you!! It's an acrylic nail polish holder


Thats a good idea!


----------



## maxynot

I finally built my IKEA bookshelf this weekend and excited to say I still have room! Hoping my next bag is a keepall that can fit on the top shelf outside the frame.


----------



## Xthgirl

scndlslv said:


> After 15 years living on overcrowded shelves in my closet and confined to suffocating dustbags, my beloved LV collection can finally breathe in the custom closet I designed for them.
> 
> This is how it started...I can hear my poor babies wheezing in this pic
> 
> View attachment 5287260
> 
> 
> This is their new home with a space for every bag
> View attachment 5287267
> 
> View attachment 5287268
> 
> View attachment 5287264
> 
> View attachment 5287265
> 
> View attachment 5287262
> 
> View attachment 5287263
> 
> View attachment 5287266
> 
> 
> And this is the bag that started it all, my very first LV, the Mabillon backpack. I swear I thought I'd die if I didn't get this bag. It's in great shape after almost 20 years.
> 
> View attachment 5287270
> View attachment 5287271
> View attachment 5287272
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287273
> 
> 
> Check out this thread to see more about my closet transformation.  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...so-show-me-how-you-store-your-hermes.1048847/


Awesome collection.


----------



## iamthecutest

This post can be moved if needed, but the first time I have a display cabinet for my bags!!!

I'm super happy with my collection so far and wanted to share, as I think it's a nice variety


----------



## Islandbreeze

Lovely collection and display!


----------



## beautycase

We already have a thread here:





						Where/how do you store/collect/display your LVs?
					

I got an Ikea cabinet with combination of glass and wood doors. I live in a tropical country and my room gets strong sunlight until early afternoons so I attached some curtains on the glass doors using Velcro that I can roll up if I want to stare at them :loveeyes: I also rotate what gets...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




@Addy cab you move it there please? 

However beautiful well thought thru collection! Love it!


----------



## Loriad

Beautiful collection!


----------



## PinotHeels&Bags

My walk in closet has no shelving so I’m thinking of buying a closet organizer with shelving and drawers or floating shelves….

How do you store your LV’s? Needing ideas…..

TIA!


----------



## travelbliss

LVoe seeing everyone's collections and storage....will have to do one of mine  someday


----------



## PrayersandPurses

They are in my very small walk in closet. I used to keep them in dustbags, now I don't. I like seeing them, and am much better at rotating them.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I don't display them, I just keep them in their dustbags and/or boxes.


----------



## ctimec

Just in their dust bags to keep out dust and in a closet away from light. I don’t want to have to dust my bags. The dust bags keep them pristine. I do store all top handles up and with a piece of fabric between the handles to separate them, because I don’t want the glazing on the handles touching each other and I don’t want the handles down leaving impressions on the bag’s sides.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Pop Art Suzy said:


> I don't display them, I just keep them in their dustbags and/or boxes.


My SA told me not to keep them in boxes? but dust bags yes.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

PrayersandPurses said:


> My SA told me not to keep them in boxes? but dust bags yes.


Oh really? Did she say why? I always keep them in their dustbags, but if I have a box, I put them in the box in their dustbag as well.


----------



## LouisV76

Pop Art Suzy said:


> Oh really? Did she say why? I always keep them in their dustbags, but if I have a box, I put them in the box in their dustbag as well.


quiet a bad idea - the leather can’t breathe and will dry out!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

LouisV76 said:


> quiet a bad idea - the leather can’t breathe and will dry out!


Oh I didn't even realize that. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Pop Art Suzy said:


> Oh really? Did she say why? I always keep them in their dustbags, but if I have a box, I put them in the box in their dustbag as well.


Yes she told me its bad to keep them in boxes for both leather and canvas bags.


----------



## newport5236

Pop Art Suzy said:


> Oh really? Did she say why? I always keep them in their dustbags, but if I have a box, I put them in the box in their dustbag as well.


dust bag is ok. box can trap in moisture and such, with theoretically can lead to mold, mildew, or cracking. Any time I've had to store my bags in boxes for an extended period (storage due to moving) I typically throw in some silica gel packets. Not sure if that even does anything, though. Otherwise I avoid keeping my bags in the box.


----------



## newport5236

I used to display all my bags, however, I recently started just storing them on a shelf in my closet in their dustbags. Takes up less space, plus I don't have to worry about fading or uneven patina. I also like that it is more discrete, since you can never be too careful these days. I keep old boxes and packaging in plastic bins in the attic just in case I ever decided to sell something down the line. This has helped me cut back on clutter so there is room for MORE goodies


----------



## LouisV76

Pop Art Suzy said:


> Oh I didn't even realize that. Thanks for the heads up!


always very welcome!


----------

